# Anyone know anything about ARTA watches?



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

Anyone got any info on ARTA watches?....this one looks 40s or 50s ?


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Made by the Liga watch factory Ltd and it looks like it has an AS984 or 1002 movement.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

thanks @seemore


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

And a good clean lol


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

lol @stdape yes ....think potatoes potatoes may be growing under the rim of the back cover....will harvest them and get some t-cut on it :tongue:


----------

